# Help wood stain showing through paint



## laviticus (Mar 14, 2006)

Could any one recommend a way or product to stop wood stain coming though paint. 
thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You either need primer/sealer or a solid color stain

What is the situation and products used or wanted to use?
The specific steps would depend on the situation


----------



## laviticus (Mar 14, 2006)

slickshift said:


> You either need primer/sealer or a solid color stain
> 
> What is the situation and products used or wanted to use?
> The specific steps would depend on the situation


Hi slickshift,the previous owners of the house stained the wooden dado rail and managed to get it on the plaster too, we painted it with white gloss paint when we moved in, a year later the stain came through and the stain on the plaster seeped through the wallpaper too.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to prime with a product like Kilz. It will seal the stain in and not allow it to bleed through.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah, you'll need a sealer or primer/sealer, sometimes called a stain blocker

Original Kilz (oil-based) should work
Maybe go with Zinsser's BIN (shellac-based) just to be sure

With either please follow the precautions on the can
You'll want some fresh air and a respirator
More so with the BIN


----------



## laviticus (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks guys will try that.....


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Ah, you'll need a sealer or primer/sealer, sometimes called a stain blocker
> 
> Original Kilz (oil-based) should work
> Maybe go with Zinsser's BIN (shellac-based) just to be sure
> ...


Follow the advice of the respirator and fresh air. BIN should not be taken lightly for interior use. If you're doing more than a spot or two open the windows and get a fan going.


----------

